

Ask HN: how many co-founders should I opt for? - mck-

I'm about to build a startup and I need to decide how many people I want in my team as co-founders. It'll be at a startupweekend event
======
mdhayes
I organised Startup Weekend Glasgow. At a Startup Weekend whilst the teams
reflect a typical startup in skill set there are usually more bodies in the
teams.

Most teams at Startup Weekend Glasgow were 5+ people where as in my experience
a typical startup is made up of 2/3 founders.

~~~
mck-
Why is there a discrepancy? Isn't the goal to build a startup that'll last? If
most startups have 2/3 founders, does that mean that is an effective size?

~~~
mdhayes
In my eyes the point of a Startup Weekend is to learn, network and experiment.
If you create something that lasts then great.

The reason for the change in size is time. At Startup Weekend you have 54
hours. 2/3 person team means everyone still owns a reasonable amount of the
company and should give a good mix of skills.

